# green sunsweet botte



## waskey (Jan 11, 2009)

i have 2 large green bottles in my collection embossed sunsweet on the bottoms,both made by owens-illinois glass co. they kinda have tops that look dacro style like milk bottle tops,can anyone give me any information of what this company made and who was the company and how much these bottles are worth
 thanks~henry


----------



## woody (Jan 11, 2009)

I'm pretty sure they were used for prune juice.
 I remember those bottles when I was younger and you usually find them in 1950's dumps.


----------



## madman (Jan 11, 2009)

henry, the bottles you speak of are sun sweet prune juice, they had a paper lable in the center, ive found them in late 30s and early 40s dumps, as for worth i dont know heres a pix     mike


----------



## madman (Jan 11, 2009)

found this old add 1935


----------

